# tattoo-motive2008



## saarschwenker (12 Januar 2008)

Kennt jemand schon die seite tattoo-motive2008.de

ist auch ne abofalle gedacht für leute die sich tattovorlagen runterladen wollen.

g... suchbegriff tattoo vorlage

ein arbeitskollege ist drauf reingefallen und hat sich jetzt hier informiert was er tun kann...mal sehen was draus wird


----------



## Cuty_J (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

Hallo,

ich bin genau auf die gleiche Seite reingefallen. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn du mir sagen könntest, was weiter passiert ist, d.h ob sie zahlen musste oder nicht, welche Schritte hat sie eingeleitet. Ich bin selbst am verzweifeln.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*



Cuty_J schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin genau auf die gleiche Seite reingefallen.


Warum "reingefallen"?? Wo fällt man da?

Kannst etwas mehr Infos geben, bitte?



Cuty_J schrieb:


> ... d.h ob sie zahlen musste oder nicht, welche Schritte hat sie eingeleitet. Ich bin selbst am verzweifeln.:unzufrieden:


Cool bleiben. Das gilt in jedem Fall.

Erst wenn gerichtliche Schritte ernsthaft drohen, wirds spannend. Bis dahin ist's Warmlaufen ... (was auch gilt, wenn die Forderung berechtigt ist, nur teurer)


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

stimmt, erst wenn ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid mit postzustellungsurkunde kommt reagieren....ankreuzen: forderung wird bestritten, eine begründung braucht man nicht und sofort zurückschicken (wichtig). sonst kannst du nur hier lesen, cool bleiben, keine panik und mal die videos von katzenjens anschauen (s.thread zu nachbarschaft24.net)


----------



## webwatcher (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*



saarschwenker schrieb:


> mal die videos von katzenjens anschauen (s.thread zu nachbarschaft24.net)


die Links zum Infothread und  zu den Videos wurden bereits von cp gepostet.


----------



## saarschwenker (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

stimmt


----------



## saarschwenker (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

die seite tattoos.to leitet übrigens direkt an tattoo-motive2008 weiter....seltsam seltsam!


----------



## katzenjens (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: tattoo-motive2008*

komisch, bei mir auf eine s.-seite. Vermutlich ein Afiliate für beide "Anbieter".

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------

